# Single Vs. Twin



## guiness464 (Nov 22, 2008)

I own a 2000 Contender 23 (open) with a single Yamaha 200 HPDI. Am considering adding another HPDI but want to get input from anyone who has had a 23 with twin Yamahas. Have heard from several people (none of whom have owned a Contender with twins) that the 23 doesn't perform well with 2 motors ie. poor trim, porpoises, won't come out of the hole quickly, etc. Have also heard that a single 300 would be a better choice.
I see a fairly even mix of singles and twins on the 23s for sale so would it be safe to assume that it's a matter of personal preference and economy vice performance? 
Any info from folks that have or have had a 23 with twins is greatly appreciated.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*23*

Do you have the 23 t or what cause if you do twin 150 s cannot br beat I hate a single screw boat and will never go back but yes I have fished the 23 t and they run like a champ no issues at all with twins


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Been on a 23 with twin 200 hpdis ran great good economy and hauled a$$


----------



## guiness464 (Nov 22, 2008)

It's a 23 open not a 23 T. Thanks for the input!


----------



## cford (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a 97 23 open with twin 200s.with 25 inch shafts. The boat came from factory like that, the 23 really is set up for 20 inch shafts,i have put manual jackplate on mine,doesnt lope anymore since i did that it, also picked up about 4 miles an hour,,,i used vance three inch setback jackplates,,it runs like a new boat. i had to jack the motors up about 2 and a half inches


----------



## guiness464 (Nov 22, 2008)

Good to know! Thanks brother!!


----------



## cford (Jul 2, 2011)

Your welcome....if you have anymore contender 23 issues....id love to talk!....MY email is [email protected]


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

fished a 22 foot with twins for YEARS. used one just to troll. only needed the second one to get home in 24 years but was nice to have.


----------



## guiness464 (Nov 22, 2008)

Appreciate the input Hook!


----------

